# Rest In Peace My Darling



## PrincessWolford (Jun 3, 2013)

R.I.P. my dearest little Monty...
It hurt me so much to watch you these past few days, not knowing what to do, and not having any control over anything. I remember the first time I held you, and then you gave me those little kisses, your daddy was even jealous because you didn't kiss him like that, at least not often. You were my baby boy... And there was nothing I could do for you. I love and miss you my sweetheart... This pain is going to stay for awhile but just know I am so happy you aren't suffering anymore. You were always my favorite.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## PrincessWolford (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you. He was my husbands prior to our relationship, but you just get so attached so quickly. He was a marvelous little thing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

He reminds me very much of my old guy that I just lost. It was horrible watching him the last days. Just sweet old guys, they never stay long enough.


----------



## PrincessWolford (Jun 3, 2013)

I know! That really is the only thing that ABSOLUTELY SUCKS about rats. They just don't have the lifespan. It's a great feeling knowing his pup/pups should be here in a few days time, maybe even tonight with how my girls are acting. It just is heart wrenching that he isn't going to be here, and I am almost positive Sandy isn't going to birth a blue. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessWolford (Jun 3, 2013)

More pictures of him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eaturbyfill (Aug 23, 2012)

You have my condolences. He was such a sweet bub.


----------



## PrincessWolford (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

Rest in peace sweet Monty.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## PrincessWolford (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you so much. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## allieykatt (Jun 7, 2013)

my condolences. its always hard to see them go 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessWolford (Jun 3, 2013)

It is still so sad  I miss my baby 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## allieykatt (Jun 7, 2013)

me too  good luck with recovering

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessWolford (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you so much! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## allieykatt (Jun 7, 2013)

you're welcome


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

